# Jim Jackson Signed, Slava Waived



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Delete.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Jim Jackson Signed, Slava Waived



> With an eye to the immediate future, the Lakers said goodbye to part of their past, signing free-agent swingman Jim Jackson and waiving injured forward Slava Medvedenko.
> 
> Jackson, 35, will be asked to add a veteran presence and outside touch to a team that has shot inconsistently throughout the season but is fighting for a playoff spot.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Championship here we come.

No but seriously, good move. JJ will actually contribute. All Slava does is burn Jerry Buss' money.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Never thought I'd live to see this day... Slava finally gone...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

BBB said:


> Never thought I'd live to see this day... Slava finally gone...


My thoughts exactly. I really hope that JJ will offer some upside to this team.

Now please, let McKie go and I will be even happier.

peace


----------



## The_Legend_23 (Dec 10, 2005)

ONe day , Jimmy Jackson will have played on every damn team in this league


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Personally Ive always disliked Slava and Ive always liked JJs game... I am really glad we did this. I know for sure JJ will help us out!

I bet you he can give us what Laron Profit gave us or more.... I also think that he might be starting in some games...


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

may be this the place where Jimmy J will get his ring.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Holy crap.. I just woke up and saw this.. Nice move.. but will it be? :laugh:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Hey cool, I didn't want the Lakers to be the only team the Jimmy hasn't played for! Now the Clipps are the only pacific division team he hasn't graced a uniform of.

Seriously he is the best player to play for more than 10 teams in NBA history by far. But why didn't we waive McKie instead? If we were going to waive a cripple why not the small one over the big one?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

This move means nothing really. I doubt he will get much productive time. As long as he was cheap it is fine to me. But they better not have given him a million or something. :curse:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We didn't waive McKie because he is signed for two years, while Slava expires after this year. Also, McKie will probably return this season.

I love love love this signing. Not because I think Jackson will be great for us. I think the most we can expect out of him is an average of about 6ppg, with some clutch shots here and there. We needed another shooting forward/guard to space the floor, and Jackson is a great fit. I love the move the most, though, because Slava is finally gone! :banana:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

this is good not because we signed Jim Jackson... because we cut slava


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> But why didn't we waive McKie instead? If we were going to waive a cripple why not the small one over the big one?


Slava's chance of actually coming back this year are slim and none. I just had the same procedure done on my back and there is a very slow recovery involved. I am one month out of surgery and I still am not supposed to lift anything heavier than ten pounds. Running, twisting, etc are out of the question.

He was in the final year of his contract so it made sense.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Sorry Slava, but it was time for you to go.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> My thoughts exactly. I really hope that JJ will offer some upside to this team.
> 
> Now please, let McKie go and I will be even happier.
> 
> peace


it might be too little. I don't think L.A. can hold up.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

TheBigDonut said:


> it might be too little. I don't think L.A. can hold up.


dude youve got a favorite NBA team on every corner of the US


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Cris said:


> this is good not because we signed Jim Jackson... because we cut slava


Agreed.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Now this is what I like to see ! Slava gone! Jim will provide us with some veteran leadership and as well take away many minutes from Sasha! Yes go jim!


----------



## matt7 (Jan 17, 2006)

I think Jackson can contribute a lot to this team. I'm really glad they made this movie. I think hes almost capable of being a starter. I say he'll average about 9 ppg.


----------



## HuntDizzle (Nov 29, 2005)

matt7 said:


> I think Jackson can contribute a lot to this team. I'm really glad they made this movie. I think hes almost capable of being a starter. I say he'll average about 9 ppg.


Agreed. Jackson will probably cut into Walton's minutes the most. He has much the body type and skillset, plus the knowledge between the ears, bu the major upgrade is that he can actually HIT AN OPEN SHOT!! Luke...can you hear me now? Good. JJ will also probably cut into Slava and Smush's minutes as he is a veteran that we can play at the end of close games that won't make bonehead mistakes and cost us games. Plus, we can realistically play him in the backcourt w/ Kobe and Lamar (JJ can play 3 positions) with whatever 2 big guys we want. I like this signing a lot!


P.S. - BYE SLAVA! You freaking jumpshot chucking slug you!:clap:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

HuntDizzle said:


> Agreed. Jackson will probably cut into Walton's minutes the most. He has much the body type and skillset, plus the knowledge between the ears, bu the major upgrade is that he can actually HIT AN OPEN SHOT!! Luke...can you hear me now? Good. JJ will also probably cut into Slava and Smush's minutes as he is a veteran that we can play at the end of close games that won't make bonehead mistakes and cost us games. Plus, we can realistically play him in the backcourt w/ Kobe and Lamar (JJ can play 3 positions) with whatever 2 big guys we want. I like this signing a lot!
> 
> 
> P.S. - BYE SLAVA! You freaking jumpshot chucking slug you!:clap:


No way Jackson can play three positions. He is strictly a SF/SG.


----------



## HuntDizzle (Nov 29, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> No way Jackson can play three positions. He is strictly a SF/SG.


You may be correct, he could play 3 in the good old days. But, in the triangle his old age won't be as magnified. Solid signing. I'd actually like to replace Walton w/ him or someone else for next season. We'll see.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

HuntDizzle said:


> You may be correct, he could play 3 in the good old days. But, in the triangle his old age won't be as magnified. Solid signing. I'd actually like to replace Walton w/ him or someone else for next season. We'll see.


 Nah, JJ is strictly a rental player. After one year, he is useless.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Nah, JJ is strictly a rental player. After one year, he is useless.



Well at this point in his career yes, He's a solid role player, I doubt he loves moving every summer.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

HuntDizzle said:


> JJ will also probably cut into Slava and Smush's minutes


yea, i'd say he'll cut into Slavas minutes quite a bit... haha


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Lakers Sign Jim Jackson; Waive Forward Slava Medvedenko*








​ 


> *EL SEGUNDO, Calif., March 6 --* The Los Angeles Lakers have signed free agent guard/forward Jim Jackson it was announced today by General Manager Mitch Kupchak. Per team policy, terms of the agreement were not released. The Lakers have also waived forward Slava Medvedenko. Jackson, a 13-year NBA veteran, has career averages of 14.5 points, 4.7 rebounds and 3.3 assists in 872 games. Jackson was waived by the Phoenix Suns on March 1.
> 
> Originally selected in the first round (fourth overall) by the Dallas Mavericks in the 1992 NBA Draft, Jackson has played for 11 NBA teams over his professional career. Jackson appeared in 27 games this season with the Suns, averaging 3.7 points, 2.4 rebounds, 1.1 assists in 15.6 minutes.
> 
> * “Jim Jackson has been a solid player for many years in the NBA and we feel he’ll be a good addition to our team,” said Kupchak. “Being such a young team, he gives us veteran savvy as well as the ability to play multiple positions.”*


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

good pick-up, he will be damn useful. :biggrin:


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

first good move in awhile


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

hes a good player and all but you gotta ask the question... why wasnt he able to produce much more with steve nash running the show? would he be able to learn the triangle offense soon enough to contribute? lets not forget mitch richmond. 

i doubt hes going to get more than 15 minutes a game at best

we were better off bringing back horace grant from retirement


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> dude youve got a favorite NBA team on every corner of the US


southwest: Kings, Suns
northeast: Celtics
northwest: ??
southeast: ??


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

I don't expect a whole lot of anything from JJ. I'm just glad that Slug Medvedenko is gone. Best news I've heard all week. Slava was proof that Potential = nothing. To hell with potential, either you can perform or you can't....and he couldn't.


----------

